# Dog Breeds that come in Brindle??



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm trying to think of dog breeds that come in Brindle. And its permitted that they DO come in brindle. 

I've got Great Dane, APBT, Am. Staffy, Boxer, Whippet, Boston Terrier (with white in them right?), Mastiff, Dutch Shepherd.

I know there are more, but I can't think of any!!! My mind is going blank right now... Thanks!


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

akita, dutch shepherd

edit -- oh yeah, plott hounds and french bulldogs too


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

French Bulldogs


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Cardigan Welsh Corgis and German Spitz both come in brindle, although it may be extinct in the GS- I can only find historical mentions of it- it does still exist in the Pomeranian gene pool.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Greyhounds
Borzoi
Cardigan Welsh Corgwyn
Bouvier des Flandres
Cairn Terriers
Afghan Hounds
Basenjis, 
Smooth Dachshunds
Irish Wolfhounds, 
Scottish Deerhounds
Bullmastiffs, Mastiffs
Neapolitan Mastiffs
Bull Terriers
Miniature Bull Terriers
Scottish Terriers
Chihuahuas
Bulldogs
Akitas
French Bulldogs
Plott Hounds
Aidis
Azores Cattle Dogs
Cane Corsos
Berger des Pyrenees
Eurasian
Kais


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Staffordshire bull terriers 
Presa's 
Lurcher


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Darnit, all the ones I was going to add Xeph go to first!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

This is what happens when you've been playing a nerdy game involving pixelated animals for almost a decade, Laur.


----------

